# MECA 2x event April 17th Jackson, OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: Meca 2x event, spl, sq, rta, park and pound, install
when: Sunday April 17th 10am-5pm
Where: 134 Broadway Street, Jackson, OH 45640
$25 each event except SQ2 ($50) or $80 for every event except SQ2

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-17-11OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 weeks away!!!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

event week!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

showtime Sunday


----------

